# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Слингокомбезы

## Polixenia

Свет, а поделись впечатлениями про слингокомбез Ленеша. Я вот думаю, нужен он мне или нет... т

----------


## Ёжик

Ленеша мне нравится, придраться не к чему. Только ведь и сравнить мне не с чем) Сама хочу Айлавмам попробовать, но вот нет расцветки, которая подошла бы в нашем размере. Где-то читала, что у Ленеши флис гораздо мягче Айлавмамовского. Надо нам с тобой встретиться и сравнительный анализ произвести)

----------


## Polixenia

> Ленеша мне нравится, придраться не к чему. Только ведь и сравнить мне не с чем) Сама хочу Айлавмам попробовать, но вот нет расцветки, которая подошла бы в нашем размере. Где-то читала, что у Ленеши флис гораздо мягче Айлавмамовского. Надо нам с тобой встретиться и сравнительный анализ произвести)


я не против)

----------


## Ёжик

Мы сейчас в процессе переезда, так что домой не приглашаю)) может где на нейтральной территории? На Масленицу в Этномир не собираетесь, кстати?

----------


## Polixenia

> Мы сейчас в процессе переезда, так что домой не приглашаю)) может где на нейтральной территории? На Масленицу в Этномир не собираетесь, кстати?


нет, Свет, на выхи у нас другие планы были)

----------


## Домик в деревне

А нам отдали слингокомбез Hoppediz - обалденный, большемерит, сделан очень умно, ножка расстёгивается полностью одна, придерживатель для молнии, чтобы личико ребёнку не колоть, светоотражатель на капюшоне и капюшончик так плотненько сидит по голове, прям как надо. Вообще слингокомбез представляет из себя же просто флисовый комбез, его и как поддеву под зимние комплекты можно использовать, сын у меня в похожем весной ходил.

----------


## Амина

В расскажите о слингокомбезах с высоты пользования так сказать)) Сравнительный анализ провели? Что лучше? На что обратить внимание при покупке?

----------


## Polixenia

Марин, я традиционно похвалю слингокомбез от ILM. Потому что мы его носили, и нам очень нравился он. Довольно теплый, но не громоздкий, классные расцветки, съемный капюшон, что важно, если комбезик используется в качестве поддевы. Но он только для памперсных деток. То есть если ты будешь практиковать высаживание, то этот вариант не для вас. Комбезы для высаживания шьют Фантинос и Ленеша. Но вот у Фантинос лично мне расцветки не оч. нравятся, а Ленеша, вроде, не в России. Правда, айлавмамовцы говорили, что, возможно, к след.сезону разродятся комбезами для высаживания, так что тебе с малышиком, возможно, достанется уже новая моделька.

----------


## Амина

Оксан, спасибо огромное) Будем выбирать по факту, значит)

----------

